
Why Facebook Will Flourish: No Food Fights or Vampires On LinkedIn - terpua
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/2477/Why-Facebook-Will-Flourish-No-Food-Fights-or-Vampires-On-LinkedIn.aspx
======
joeguilmette
heh reading that article made me think the exact opposite.

facebook's application platform feels like spam. i have yet to find more than
2 or 3, out of the many hundreds, applications worth installing.

linkedin is great, i just wish it was a little more 'i'm not a business
executive' friendly.

